# Kind of Sluggish



## LDUBS (Jun 26, 2019)

Sigh. Things are too slow in my favorite trolling spot. Caught one LMB about 12 inces, a crappie, and one rainbow. Had three other big releases that didn't stick and one that came off about 10' from the boat. Caught all three at 25' to 35' deep in wide open water. Released the LMB. Brought crappie and trout fillets home. 

I'm not a crappie fisherman but I think this one is a decent size.


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 28, 2019)

Fine crappie right there... sounds like you had a good day!


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 28, 2019)

Buzzbait said:


> Fine crappie right there... sounds like you had a good day!



I agree! Any day fishing is good, even if I'm not "catching". Haha.


----------

